# [gelöst] Skype funktioniert nicht richtig, Soundprobleme

## boospy

Hallo Leute, 

schon seit gut zwei Monaten funktioniert Skype bei mir unter Gentoo nicht mehr richtig. Das äussert sich so:

- Testklänge funktionieren sowieso nicht

- Testanruf kaxt und knarrt, nach der Zeit mir der ton klar

- Mikro funktioniert überhaupt nicht

Skypeversion 4.1.0.20 (Pulseaudio)

Gnome 3.6

Soundkarte: Audigy2

Ansonsten funktioniert das Mikro ganz normal.

lg

boospyLast edited by boospy on Thu Feb 28, 2013 5:03 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## uhai

Wenn der sound sonst geht, starte skype doch mal in der Konsole. Vielleicht gibt es ja Fehlermeldungen....

Wenn Du es genau wissen willst, versuche 

```
strace skype
```

 - dann bekommst Du eine sehr ausführliche Darstellung der einzelnen Aufrufe...

uhai

----------

## boospy

Das mit trace ist krass,  da sind innerhalb von Sekunden 100erte Seiten vollgeschrieben. Wenn man wav such kommt das dabei raus, wobei ich davon nix interpretieren kann.

```
LLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN}, {fd=16, events=POLLIN}, {fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=18, events=POLLIN}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN}], 10, 25) = 0 (Timeout)

read(3, 0xffffffffffea7910, 16)         = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 840617119}) = 0

recv(6, 0xaab6738, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 840956573}) = 0

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 841108935}) = 0

recv(6, 0xaab6738, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

recv(15, 0xab7a5b0, 4096, 0)            = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 841440843}) = 0

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN}, {fd=16, events=POLLIN}, {fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=18, events=POLLIN}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN}], 10, 41) = 1 ([{fd=6, revents=POLLIN}])

recv(6, "\5\1L\31\367\367\337\4\250\2\0\0Y\1@\t\0\0\0\0\203\2\24\1\301\1\321\0\20\1\1\0", 4096, 0) = 32

recv(6, 0xaab6738, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=6, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(6, [{"(\3\4\0\250\2\0\0Y\1@\t\203\2\24\1", 16}, {NULL, 0}, {"", 0}], 3) = 16

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}], 1, -1)    = 1 ([{fd=6, revents=POLLIN}])

recv(6, "\1\1M\31\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\301\1\321\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 4096, 0) = 32

recv(6, 0xaab6738, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

write(3, "\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 8)         = 8

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=6, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(6, [{"+\3\1\0", 4}, {NULL, 0}, {"", 0}], 3) = 4

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN}], 1, -1)    = 1 ([{fd=6, revents=POLLIN}])

recv(6, "\1\1N\31\0\0\0\0Y\1@\t\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 4096, 0) = 32

recv(6, 0xaab6738, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

recv(6, 0xaab6738, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=6, events=POLLIN|POLLOUT}], 1, -1) = 1 ([{fd=6, revents=POLLOUT}])

writev(6, [{"\202\3\n\0Y\1@\t[\1@\t\237\4B\2g\1\271\0\363\0$\0g\1\271\0\30\2\0\0"..., 40}, {NULL, 0}, {"", 0}], 3) = 40

recv(6, 0xaab6738, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 875670597}) = 0

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 875793083}) = 0

futex(0xaca6af0, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

futex(0xaca6b00, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 876154902}) = 0

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 876252423}) = 0

gettimeofday({1360417492, 382190}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2211, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2211, ...}) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2211, ...}) = 0

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 877078523}) = 0

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 877218042}) = 0

access("/usr/share/skype/sounds/SkypeLogin.wav", F_OK) = 0

stat64("/usr/share/skype/sounds/SkypeLogin.wav", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=73244, ...}) = 0

open("/usr/share/skype/sounds/SkypeLogin.wav", O_RDONLY|O_LARGEFILE) = 44

read(44, "RIFF\24\36\1\0WAVEfmt \20\0\0\0\1\0\1\0\200>\0\0\0}\0\0"..., 73244) = 73244

close(44)                               = 0

gettimeofday({1360417492, 383757}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1360417492, 383896}, NULL) = 0

gettimeofday({1360417492, 384028}, NULL) = 0

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 878270848}) = 0

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 878345298}) = 0

futex(0xaca6af0, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

futex(0xaca6b00, FUTEX_WAKE_PRIVATE, 1) = 1

gettimeofday({1360417492, 384490}, NULL) = 0

stat64("/etc/localtime", {st_mode=S_IFREG|0644, st_size=2211, ...}) = 0

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 878837677}) = 0

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 878931367}) = 0

recv(6, 0xaab6738, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 879177787}) = 0

recv(6, 0xaab6738, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

recv(15, 0xab7a5b0, 4096, 0)            = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN}, {fd=16, events=POLLIN}, {fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=18, events=POLLIN}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN}], 10, 0) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLIN}])

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 879704236}) = 0

recv(6, 0xaab6738, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 880032843}) = 0

recv(6, 0xaab6738, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

recv(15, 0xab7a5b0, 4096, 0)            = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)

poll([{fd=3, events=POLLIN}, {fd=10, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=12, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=13, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=14, events=POLLIN|POLLPRI}, {fd=15, events=POLLIN}, {fd=16, events=POLLIN}, {fd=6, events=POLLIN}, {fd=18, events=POLLIN}, {fd=21, events=POLLIN}], 10, 3) = 1 ([{fd=3, revents=POLLIN}])

read(3, "\1\0\0\0\0\0\0\0", 16)         = 8

clock_gettime(CLOCK_MONOTONIC, {81786, 880555843}) = 0

recv(6, 0xaab6738, 4096, 0)             = -1 EAGAIN (Resource temporarily unavailable)
```

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo boospy

Vermutlich wird es an pulseaudio und/oder an deren Konfiguration liegen.

Ich hab es mit der gleichen Audigy2 Soundkarte und Skype-Version kurz mit pur Alsa getestet - der Sound funktionierte hier soweit einwandfrei.

Muss das ganze denn wirklich über pulseaudio laufen? Hat Skype überhaupt pulseaudio Support?

Schau im Skype unter Optionen --> Audiogeräte doch mal ob dort die passenden Devices ausgewählt wurden.

----------

## boospy

Ja, ich teile deine Meinung, aber Fakt ist das man seit Gnome 3.6 nicht mehr ohne Pulseaudio bauen kann. Hmm, wenn ich so überlege könnte es tatsächlich mit dem Upgrade zusammen hängen. Ich telefonier nicht so oft über Skype, deshalb kann ich es nicht genau sagen. Ich versuche ob ich Pulseaudio irgendwie rauskrieg.

----------

## boospy

Ok, leider benötigt gnome 3.6 pulseaudio. Es kann nicht entfernt werden.

```
media-plugins/alsa-plugins
```

Somit kann man hier auch Pulseaudio nicht entfernen. Sonst hatte es sicher überall rausnehmen lassen. Das obige Paket ist das einzige was noch mit Pulseaudio gebaut ist.

----------

## forrestfunk81

Auf meinem Desktop Gentoo hab ich das gleiche Problem. Ebenfalls unter Gnome mit Pulseaudio. Auf meinem Laptop (gleicher Software Versions Stand) funktioniert Skype mit Pulseaudio problemlos. Da es auf einem meiner Systeme geht und ich Skype nur sehr selten benutze, hatte ich bisher aber keine Lust mich damit rumzuärgern.

----------

## ChrisJumper

Skype mit Pulseaudio unter Gnome 3, absolut kein Problem. Es funktioniert alles. Allerdings hab ich den Tonausgang/Mikro auch altmodisch über die Soundkarte vom Mainboard. Wichtig ist das die Konfiguration, welches Mikro und welche Aufnahmegrenze es haben soll vorher über das Gnome3-Einstellungsmenü für Ton verwendet werden sollte.

Mit diversen USB-Mikros hatte ich zuerst Probleme, lag aber wohl an fehlenden Treibern. Am besten vorher nochmal mit der Pulseaudio-Doku/Suchmaschine prüfen ob die Audigy2 richtig einrichtet ist.

----------

## boospy

Also Fakt ist das der Sound und das Mikro funktioniert. Hab z.B. auch ne Aufnahme mit Audacity gemacht. Auch im Gnomeeinstellungsmenü funzt das Mikro, nur nicht in Skype. Ich geh dem noch weiter nach. Hmm, ich könnte einfach das Ebuild für Gnome umschreiben und die Abhängigkeiten zu Pulseaudio rausnehmen. Ob da Gnome dann  mag ist ne andere Frage.

----------

## syn0ptik

Kanne du spiel aplay?

aplay -D default:CARD=SB test.wav

default:CARD=SB von

aplay -L ausgabe

----------

## boospy

Ja das funktioniert.

```
aplay -D sysdefault:CARD=Audigy2 test.wav 

Wiedergabe: WAVE 'test.wav' : Signed 16 bit Little Endian, Rate: 16000 Hz, mono
```

lg

----------

## syn0ptik

dann shau dein

/usr/share/alsa/cards/Audigy2.conf

----------

## boospy

Es war definitiv Pulseaudio schuld. Nachdem ich den Prozess einfach gekillt habe funzte der Sound in Skype und auch in allen anderen Anwendungen super. 

Ein bauen von Gnome ohne Pulse ist nicht möglich. Das finde ich wirklich schwachsinning. Ich mein da kauft man sich ne gute Soundkarte die HW-Mixing usw. kann. Zahlt für das Teil gleich mal 250 Euro, und dann wird man gezwungen über Pulse zu fahren.  ich habs dann einfach mal so gelöst.

```
chmod -x /usr/bin/pulseaudio
```

Und Ruhe ists.

Jetzt fehlen in Gnome natürlich die Mixer. Wer das ganze dann so wie ich über Tastatur löst kann sich zwei Scripte für die Lautstärkenregelung unter /usr/local/bin anlegen.

```

lauter.sh

#!/bin/bash

amixer -q set Master 3%+

leiser.sh

#!/bin/bash

amixer -q set Master 3%-
```

Audiogruppe setzen, und das wars dann auch schon. Jetzt braucht ihr nur mehr eure Volumetasten den Scripten zuweisen. 

Funzt bei mir hier super.

Für die Maus hab ich da noch media-sound/pnmixer gefunden. 

lg

boospy

----------

